# Advice: Similar to Shun Edo



## itsnotalan (May 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I recently started working at a pan-Asian restaurant and am looking to get a few new knives.

I've held the Shun Edo chef's knife before and the handle is very comfortable for me and how I grip a knife.

My only issue with the knife is that I'm currently living in Europe and it's exclusively available through Williams-Sonoma.  So there's shipping, tax, etc to worry about, all before I get the knife.

I don't mind paying the money for the knife - but I wanted to see if anyone had experience with this particular knife and if it is worth $300 (what it will cost me to buy, ship, etc).  Also, if anyone knows of another brand which has a similar handle/grip structure as the Edo please let me know so I can look into them.

Finally, I am looking for value - I don't mind if a knife requires a lot of upkeep - but is a Shun considerably sharper, more durable, etc than a Victorinox?

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

itsnotalan said:


> Finally, I am looking for value - I don't mind if a knife requires a lot of upkeep - but is a Shun considerably sharper, more durable, etc than a Victorinox?


The shun is no better than a Victorinox IMO just different. $250 for a shun is obscene. Since you are in Europe and dealing with foreign freight, tax etc look at JCK. I'd suggest either the Carbo next or look up BluewayJapan on eBay and look at the gyutos they offer. Either option will be far less $$ than the Shun and a better knife IMO.

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html

Dave


----------



## itsnotalan (May 23, 2012)

thanks very much for the response.  i'll look around at the knives you've suggested.  perhaps something else that is helpful - I hold knives with a pinch grip.  What are commonly considered the most comfortable knives for this type of grip?

Thanks so much


----------



## itsnotalan (May 23, 2012)

@DuckFat

Thanks for posting that link.  After looking around on that site I found myself admiring kinves from Kanetsugu.  From aesthetic point of view I really like the Pro J series - but the steel is ZA-18 which I no nothing about.  Do you know how different their pro J series would be to their Damascus series (VG-10), or am I splitting hairs here?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Personally, I like MAC knives...


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

itsnotalan said:


> @DuckFat
> 
> Thanks for posting that link. After looking around on that site I found myself admiring kinves from Kanetsugu. From aesthetic point of view I really like the Pro J series - but the steel is ZA-18 which I no nothing about. Do you know how different their pro J series would be to their Damascus series (VG-10), or am I splitting hairs here?


I'm not familar with those but they both appear to be VG-10. You can always email Koki with any questions.

Dave


----------

